# Santa Barbara TOC Info



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just got back from Santa Barbara where I scouted the San Marcos Pass and talked to some of the guys at the Time Factory Outlet Store about the upcoming stage there. 

If you are planning on going up to SB to watch the stage here are a couple of tidbits of info. 

San Marcos Pass (Hwy 154) will be closed in both directions from 11:45am until approximately 2:00 pm or when the tour processional clears the route. All spectators must arrive before the closure and park off Highway 154. 

For further info tune to AM 1040 on Hwy 154 or call 805 967-1234. 

The guys at the bike shop recommend the following spots for spectating: 

Hwy 154 at Foothill road. This is near the bottom of the pass and there there is a mile long stretch so you can get a good view of the racers plummeting down the pass. 

Hwy 225 where Las Positas Road turns left onto Cliff Drive. There is a short (several hundred meters) but significant climb here where many of the locals think a last second attack will take place. 

The finish line. There will be a health fair there from 10:30 am to 2:30 pm. 

For viewing farther afield, there is a short but steep hill on Foxen Canyon, just past Zaca Station road. This will be a good place to snap a few pics. 

I will be at the top of San Marcos Pass with my Colnago, cheering on the KOM competition.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I saw the same closure info on the CHP site. I called the CHP, and the officer I spoke to said you can park on the large shoulders and on the turnoffs along HWY 154.

Have any suggestions on where to park? I'm driving up from Los Angeles and plan to arrive at the San Marcos Pass at dawn or so. You think that'll be enough time for me to find a good spot? I don't mind walking a few miles

Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mersault said:


> Thanks for the info. I saw the same closure info on the CHP site. I called the CHP, and the officer I spoke to said you can park on the large shoulders and on the turnoffs along HWY 154.
> 
> Have any suggestions on where to park? I'm driving up from Los Angeles and plan to arrive at the San Marcos Pass at dawn or so. You think that'll be enough time for me to find a good spot? I don't mind walking a few miles
> 
> Thanks


I'm driving up from LA too but I plan on getting there around 11:00 or 11:30. I think you'll have plenty of time to find a great spot.

Where to park depends on what you want to see. The guys at the bike shop were saying they were going to see the descent from Foothill Road which is near the bottom of the pass. The idea here was that they believe they can get to the finish area from here before the cyclists do. Keep in mind the guy I was talking to rides a motorcycle. 

I want to snap pics of the riders so I am going to position myself near the top of the pass. HTH.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I'm driving up from LA too but I plan on getting there around 11:00 or 11:30. I think you'll have plenty of time to find a great spot.
> 
> Where to park depends on what you want to see. The guys at the bike shop were saying they were going to see the descent from Foothill Road which is near the bottom of the pass. The idea here was that they believe they can get to the finish area from here before the cyclists do. Keep in mind the guy I was talking to rides a motorcycle.
> 
> I want to snap pics of the riders so I am going to position myself near the top of the pass. HTH.


I'd like to be at the top of the pass as well. I guess by arriving early, I'll be able to scout around a little and walk around some. I haven't been over that pass in years, my memory of it is hazy except that when driving over it, I thought this would make a great ride for a bike race.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mersault said:


> I'd like to be at the top of the pass as well. I guess by arriving early, I'll be able to scout around a little and walk around some. I haven't been over that pass in years, my memory of it is hazy except that when driving over it, I thought this would make a great ride for a bike race.


Rumor has it that the CHP will not allow people on the bridge over Cold Spring canyon near the top. I am thinking of placing myself somewhere between the southern end of the bridge and the top of the pass. 

Parking wise, I am not sure if they will allow parking on Hwy 154. They might. But if not you can part on Kineven or Camino Cielo. 

Paradise Road is another option especially if you want to watch the action below the Cold Spring bridge. This might very well be a good spot to watch the race. The gradient as the cyclists approach the bridge looks to be long, straight and pretty steep - maybe 8%-9% or so? 

Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Rumor has it that the CHP will not allow people on the bridge over Cold Spring canyon near the top. I am thinking of placing myself somewhere between the southern end of the bridge and the top of the pass.
> 
> Parking wise, I am not sure if they will allow parking on Hwy 154. They might. But if not you can part on Kineven or Camino Cielo.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I've printed it out.

yeah you'll see me there, I'll be the guy that looks lost ;-)


----------

